# Gapps dropped Picasa sync?



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

Anyone know why the latest Gapps package listed here http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps#20120212 says Picasa sync was dropped? I know they took out a lot of apps that are available in the market, but Picasa sync is not as far as I know. I like being able to see all my Picasa albums from the gallery, will this be affected?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## AndroidStu (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah I noticed this today also. I was wondering why that happened.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

because pictures now sync through google +


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

Which way? Google plus pushes pictures to Google, but Picasa allowed you to view pictures from Google. Does Google plus do this now?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## reefster (Jul 26, 2011)

Is picasa sync the same as gallery sync?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

For my Picassa albums, I use the free version of Picassa Tool from the Market: https://market.android.com/details?id=larry.zou.colorfullife


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Google is somewhat doing away with Picasa in the near future and fully integrating it into Google+. If you install Google+ on the device it will sync with Picasa automatically if you set it to do so.


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks but I guess that still doesn't answer my question. In Google plus I only see a setting for uploads, the photo sync setting is still in accounts and sync. Will this go away if I install the newest Gapps?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

T-Keith said:


> Thanks but I guess that still doesn't answer my question. In Google plus I only see a setting for uploads, the photo sync setting is still in accounts and sync. Will this go away if I install the newest Gapps?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


my picasa photos are still showing up in gallery with new gapps. Is that what you mean?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> my picasa photos are still showing up in gallery with new gapps. Is that what you mean?


Same here. Haven't signed into G+ on this ROM. Not sure if it is built into AOKP Milestone 3 or not.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Same here. Haven't signed into G+ on this ROM. Not sure if it is built into AOKP Milestone 3 or not.


Signing into Google+ will kill picasa sync functionality. There is a way to fix this but it involves uninstalling google+ :-(

f2e


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

On both RootzBoat v8 and AOKP 23 I can still use Picasa Sync with the 20120212 gapps and G+ installed and signed in. If I install dropbox with the photo upload function, that will break it for sure and the only way to fix that is to uninstall dropbox and use the market version.


----------



## r3dp0is0n2012 (Jan 23, 2012)

For me it broker completely after the latest update of gapps combined with latest cm 10.1 rom . Google plus uploads my pictures but it does not sync to my device.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------

